# Stopt ACTA durch Unterschriften!!!



## streetjumper16 (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo!

Ihr wisst sicherlich das ACTA uns in Zukunft das Leben im Bereich Internet und Rechten richtig schwer machen kann! Sie können unser kompletten Datenverkehr, sprich was wir hochladen, runterladen, ansehen etc. mitverfolgen!!!
Wer nicht genau weiß was "ACTA" ist kann hier mal nachlesen: 

Anti-Counterfeiting Trade Agreement

Um sie daran zu hindern möchte ich euch bitten bei der Kampange mit zu machen das wir so viele Unterschriften wie möglich bekommen! Es sind schon mehr als 2.000.000 Unterschriften zusammen gekommen und die 3 Million sollten doch mit Leichtigkeit zu erreichen sein 
Das ganze könnt ihr unter folgendem Link machen:

Avaaz - ACTA: Die neue Gefahr fürs Netz

Ich hoffe das jeder mit macht und wir gegen ACTA erfolgreich ankommen werden!
Die dürfen damit nicht durchkommen!


BITTE MACHT MIT!!!

Grüße

streetjumper16

ps: Über ein "Gefällt mir" würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## GTA 3 (29. Januar 2012)

Hmm werde nicht unterschreiben. Bin für ACTA.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. Januar 2012)

Hab mal Unterschrieben.... Sowas geht doch echt nicht


----------



## Gast1663794603 (29. Januar 2012)

hab auch mitgemacht... schon über 930.000 mitzeichner. bin mal gespannt


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. Januar 2012)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Hmm werde nicht unterschreiben. Bin für ACTA.



Und warum ? Willst du das sie dich ausspionieren bis zum geht nicht mehr und dir alles verbieten im Internet ?
Eine Begründung währe angebracht!


----------



## Heretic (29. Januar 2012)

Und wieder kommt das Problem.

-Idee Gut , keine Frage , denn Diebstahl in welcher weise auch immer (Materiel , Geistig usw.) ist verboten und sollte auch entsprechen geahndet werden.
-Umsetztung würde wahrscheinlich mist werden,
weil keiner nachvollziehen kann ob wirklich nur relevante Daten gescannt werden usw. und am ende der vermeintlich Gute zum Bösen wird.

Und niemand kann sich mehr auf seine Privatssphäre verlassen.... , weil das ganze für ganz andere Dinge genutzt wird als gedacht.

Wieder ein Zwiespalt mehr , super ...


----------



## GTA 3 (29. Januar 2012)

Es ist halt einfach meine Meinung dazu. Akzeptier das.


----------



## Dark Messiah (29. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Und warum ? Willst du das sie dich ausspionieren bis zum geht nicht mehr und dir alles verbieten im Internet ?
> Eine Begründung währe angebracht!


 lass es gut sein, GTA 3 sagt immer solche dinge, glaube er versucht damit nur alle auf die palme zu bringen, bzw. er ist eigentlich für das genaue gegenteil


----------



## Xylezz (29. Januar 2012)

don't feed the trolls

Hab mitgemacht!


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. Januar 2012)

@ GTA 3

Man sollte auch eine Begründung dazu leisten kònnen wenn man eine Meinung Preis gibt...

Aber gut wenn du dich ausspionieren lassen willst dann ist das deine Sache!

@ Dark Messiah

Ah okay dann brauche ich ja nichts weiteres schreiben!


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Januar 2012)

Unterzeichnet, auf Facebook geteilt und getweetet 
Gegen so ne sche*** kann man einfach nur sein


----------



## Psykko0 (29. Januar 2012)

Schon vor geraumer Zeit unterschrieben.

Stop the Kraken!


----------



## Klutten (29. Januar 2012)

Da dieser Thread hier in keinem Fall eine User-News ist, wurde er in ein passendes Unterforum verschoben.


----------



## derP4computer (29. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> @ GTA 3
> Man sollte auch eine Begründung dazu leisten kònnen wenn man eine Meinung Preis gibt...
> !


 Man muß eine Meinung nicht begründen, man muß eine Meinung akzeptieren.

Ich bin auch gegen diese ACTA Kacke, aber in meinen schlimmsten Alpträumen wird es so kommen.
Was dann?
Gehe ich halt wieder Angeln und an Autos schrauben, wechsel das Hobby und werde nicht sterben.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. Januar 2012)

derP4computer schrieb:
			
		

> Man muß eine Meinung nicht begründen, man muß eine Meinung akzeptieren.
> 
> Ich bin auch gegen diese ACTA Kacke, aber in meinen schlimmsten Alpträumen wird es so kommen.
> Was dann?
> Gehe ich halt wieder Angeln und an Autos schrauben, wechsel das Hobby und werde nicht sterben.



Wer sagt den das ich seine Meinung nich akzeptiere ?


----------



## derP4computer (29. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wer sagt den das ich seine Meinung nich akzeptiere ?


Weil du eine Begründung habe möchtest.


> Eine Begründung währe angebracht!


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. Januar 2012)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Weil du eine Begründung habe möchtest.



Ja und ? Nur weil man eine Begründung hören will heißt das nicht gleich das man es nicht akzeptiert!!!


----------



## Balthar (29. Januar 2012)

habs auch mal SIGNED


----------



## derP4computer (29. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ja und ? Nur *weil man eine Begründung hören will* heißt das nicht gleich das man es nicht akzeptiert!!!


Das sind doch deine Worte, du willst wissen wieso?
Wenn mann etwas akzeptiert, dann geht man aber diplomatischer vor.
Egal, ich sehe das wohl aus einer anderen Perspektive.
Du bist dran!

Meiner Meinung nach ist ACTA nicht abzuwenden, zuviel Interesse von Politik und Wirtschaft steckt dahinter.


----------



## K3n$! (29. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mich auch mal beteiligt 
Hoffen wir das Beste.


----------



## Balthar (29. Januar 2012)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Das sind doch deine Worte, du willst wissen wieso?
> Wenn mann etwas akzeptiert, dann geht man aber diplomatischer vor.
> Egal, ich sehe das wohl aus einer anderen Perspektive.
> Du bist dran!
> ...


.....das befürchte ich leider auch


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. Januar 2012)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Das sind doch deine Worte, du willst wissen wieso?
> Wenn mann etwas akzeptiert, dann geht man aber diplomatischer vor.
> Egal, ich sehe das wohl aus einer anderen Perspektive.
> Du bist dran!
> ...



Ich akzeptiere seine Meinung nur währe es schön wenn er trotzdem eine Begründung schreiben würde!
Was ist daran den falsch ?

Naja egal jetzt! Ich hoffe trotzdem das die nicht weit kommen werden!


----------



## MomentInTime (29. Januar 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWqta3S9vcc

Bereitet euch schon mal darauf vor, dass am 11.02.2012 bundesweit (& europaweit) Groß-Demos gegen ACTA in allen Großstädten laufen werden.
Näheres dazu wird bald auf stopp-acta.info folgen.


----------



## derP4computer (30. Januar 2012)

Ist der Sprecher Axel P. Sommerfeld?


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. Januar 2012)

Keine Ahnung aber durch dieses Video, hab ich erst richtig erfahren was ACTA anrichten wird!!!
Gänsehaut pur...

Ich bete das die nicht damit durchkommen werden!


----------



## PC GAMER (30. Januar 2012)

Ich habe auch gerade unterschrieben.
Das Internet ist wichtig ! 
Super Aktion 
Die 1 Mio. ist ganz nah.


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. Januar 2012)

Mal schauen, ob die Million erreicht wird. Der Counter auf der Seite arbeitet fleißig.... Jede Stimme zählt.


----------



## Uziflator (30. Januar 2012)

So unterschrieben und fleisig Links auf Facebook gepostet


----------



## PC GAMER (30. Januar 2012)

1 Mio ist durch das Nächste ziel ist 1,5 Mio


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. Januar 2012)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> 1 Mio ist durch das Nächste ziel ist 1,5 Mio




Schon heute Morgen im Startpost aktualisiert


----------



## Frosdedje (30. Januar 2012)

Ich bin dabei und habe auch meinen Anteil durch die Unterschrift geleistet.


----------



## MomentInTime (31. Januar 2012)

*Letzte Hoffnung EU-Parlament: ACTA-Gegner formieren sich*

_von Klaus Wedekind_ 
*Am 11. Februar soll es europaweit Proteste gegen das umstrittene  Antipiraterie-Abkommen ACTA geben.
Die Teilnehmer hoffen, dass das  EU-Parlament das geheim ausgehandelte Regelwerk für das Internet
nicht akzeptieren wird. Spät, aber vielleicht nicht zu spät, beginnt eine  Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn
des exklusiven Abkommens.

weiterlesen...

Quelle: n-tv.de
 *


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Januar 2012)

Ich habe übrigens auch "unterschrieben".


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## streetjumper16 (31. Januar 2012)

Wir werden siegen daran glaube ich!
Damit werden sie so oder so nicht durch kommen das steht schon sicher...


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wir werden siegen daran glaube ich!
> Damit werden sie so oder so nicht durch kommen das steht schon sicher...


 Viele werden mir nicht zustimmen, aber ich habe irgendwie keine Angst, dass ACTA eine Chance bekommt.
So ähnlich wie SemperVideo(<- ) es sagt, so hirnrissig können die Leute "da oben" nicht sein.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## streetjumper16 (31. Januar 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Viele werden mir nicht zustimmen, aber ich habe irgendwie keine Angst, dass ACTA eine Chance bekommt.
> So ähnlich wie SemperVideo(<- ) es sagt, so hirnrissig können die Leute "da oben" nicht sein.
> 
> 
> ...




Ich sag es mal so! Ich ahbe ein wenig Angst! Da ich aber dran glaube das die das nicht schaffen werden, ist diese sehr gemindert!
Und wenn die wirklich durch kommen, wird das nicht lange sein...


----------



## DarthLAX (31. Januar 2012)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Hmm werde nicht unterschreiben. Bin für ACTA.


 
und warum das bitte?

sorry, aber wer seine freiheit so opfert, der hat sie in meinen augen gar nicht verdient, d.h. klau bitte was, begehe sachbeschädigung und lass dich erwischen, denn solche wie du verdienen es IMHO nicht hier draußen zu sein....das ist genau wie diese - sorry wenns beleidigend klingt - subjekte die für vorratsdatenspeicherung und den großen lauschangriff sind!

mfg LAX
ps: habe unterzeichnet, sowas will ich mit sicherheit nicht (!) - und jeder der sowas auch nur denkt und es sogar noch wagt sowas vor zu schlagen bzw. zu machen, der gehört eingeknastet bei überwachung tag und nacht und das für mindestens 6 monate (wobei das ganze dann noch ins internet gestellt gehört)....wobei ich ja für sogar dafür währe das man solche leute gar nimmer raus lässt und ihnen wirklich jede privat- und intimsphäre weg nimmt!


----------



## Uziflator (1. Februar 2012)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Hmm werde nicht unterschreiben. Bin für ACTA.


 Sicher auch ein Lobbyist! 
Eine Begründung wäre was Feines von Dir.


----------



## PC GAMER (1. Februar 2012)

Also ich hoffe mal das wir sogar 2 Mio erreichen :daunen:


----------



## 2fast4uall (1. Februar 2012)

Süß, wie sich hier alle aufregen. Da haben wohl einige Schiss, beim filesharen erwischt zu werden.

Leute, denkt doch mal für 1 Sekunde nach. Politiker versprechen uns das blaue vom Himmel, lügen, betrügen, hinterziehen, was weiß ich. Bestes Beispiel: Wulff oder Guttenberg.

Ihr glaubt doch nicht, sollte es tatsächlich dazu kommen, dass ACTA nicht zu Stande kommt (was ich keinesfalls glaube), die Politiker nicht trotzdem einen Weg finden, es zu "aktivieren" und uns auszuspionieren? 
Stell mir das so vor, dass ACTA "offiziell" vom Tisch ist, im Hintergrund jedoch alles getan wird, um es ans Laufen zu bekommen.

Fast die selbe Diskussion gabe bei der EULA von Origin, jetzt wegen der ACTA und ich sage es noch mal: Wer sich im Netz legal verhält, hat nichts zu befürchten. Die, die sich scheinbar anders verhalten, sieht man in den Vorposts


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Februar 2012)

Das hat überhaupt nichts damit zu tun beim laden erwischt zu werden etc.
Es geht einfach um unsere Freiheit im Netz und allgemein!

Ein falsches Wort und du kannst hinter Gittern landen ! "Na toll" ... 
So ein Mist braucht kein Bürger und ich werde dafür alles tun! Wenn ACTA in Kraft treten "sollte" werde ich im Netz so weiter machen wie bisher da juckt mich ACTA wenig!!!

Die meinen damit die Welt zu regieren!  Das ich nicht lache!


----------



## stylezwieback (1. Februar 2012)

Idee gut!

Umsetzung: setzen, 6!


----------



## DarthLAX (1. Februar 2012)

idee: KÄSE - weil UNNÖTIG...das geht auch anders um es mal so zu sagen (vor allem @damen und herren der record-companies, die immer noch veraltete verkaufsmethoden lieben und auf neue meist nur zögernd aufspringen - und wenn sie es dann mal machen, dann mit preisen die nimmer schön sind...)

umsetzung: eigentlich glatter betrug falls das stimmt das die das am EU-PARLAMENT (das eigentlich EU-Gesetzte ABSEGNEN muss) vorbei getan haben d.h. die die das so gemacht haben sind IMHO schlimmere VERBRECHER als jeder downloader (vermeide das wort: RAUB-Kopierer - weil ja kein raub stattfindet, sondern nur eine unrechtmäßige weitergabe)

mfg LAX
ps: hab das jetzt auch mal in mein FB gesteckt und meinen freunden weiter gesagt....sind alle gegen diesen BESCHISS!


----------



## Bruce112 (1. Februar 2012)

ich versteh nicht einerseitz soll demokratie geben meinungsäußerung  aber dafür die Bürger kontrollieren was er macht .


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. Februar 2012)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> ich versteh nicht einerseitz soll demokratie geben meinungsäußerung  aber dafür die Bürger kontrollieren was er macht .


 Das versteht kein rational Denkender, aber diese sind anscheinend nicht am regieren.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## The_GTS (1. Februar 2012)

Klares Fail dieses ACTA!
Welcher Otto Normal Bürger würde sonem Dr*ck zustimmen?!


----------



## PC GAMER (2. Februar 2012)

1,5 Mio sind bald Geschaft


----------



## jamie (2. Februar 2012)

Jap, hab auch unterzeichnet!


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (2. Februar 2012)

So, noch 3000 Unterschriften. Die 1,5 Millionen sind so gut wie erreicht, Nächstes Ziel sind also 2 Millionen.

PS: Hab ebenfalls unetrzeichnet und werden den Link jetzt auf Facebook verteilen.

mfg Marcel


----------



## GroundZero (2. Februar 2012)

2fast4uall schrieb:


> Süß, wie sich hier alle aufregen. Da haben  wohl einige Schiss, beim filesharen erwischt zu werden


 
Darum geht es doch gar nicht.
Es ist schockierend wie viele Leute sich damit trösten "Wer nichts zu verbergen hat, hat auch nichts zu befürchten. (Also ist es mir egal ob mich der Staat überwacht oder nicht)".
Wie können einem die Grundrechte nur derart gleichgültig sein? Wo soll das hinführen? Wenn alle das akzeptieren würden, was sollte dann als nächstes kommen?
Niemand hat das Recht so in meine Privatspähre einzugreifen, um zu sehen was ich im Internet mache, an wen ich Emails mit was auch immer für einem Inhalt schicke oder mit wem ich über weiß Gott was chatte. Selbst wenn ich nur einen schwedischen Freund frage, wie das dortige Wetter ist, geht das ganz einfach absolut niemanden etwas an.


----------



## BloodySuicide (2. Februar 2012)

Geschafft


----------



## ASD_588 (2. Februar 2012)

schon über ne mio unteschriften.


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. Februar 2012)

Startpost aktualisiert


----------



## Flippus (6. Februar 2012)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Hmm werde nicht unterschreiben. Bin für ACTA.


 
lol


----------



## EyeHaveYou (7. Februar 2012)

Hab unterschrieben


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Februar 2012)

Keine 200.000 Unterschriften mehr und die 2 Millionen sind erreicht


----------



## Alex0309 (7. Februar 2012)

Ich finde es zwar gut, das sie der Produktpiraterie entgegen wirken wollen, aber später leiden wieder wie kleinen Bürger darunter. Ich meine jeder hat doch bestimmt schon mal was gedownloadet.
Ob Musik über Programme von Youtube oder irgendwelche Dateien zum arbeiten oder für einen Contest, die einer z.b bei Megaupload hochgeladen hat. Wenn sie diese kleinen Dinge damit bestrafen wollen, das Internet von einem zu kappen, finde ich das äußerst asozial. Die sollten lieber die großen Fische raussuchen. Also die die illegale Dateien nicht nur im Internet ansehen , alla Streams sondern die, die es exstensiv downloaden, hochladen und damit auch noch Geld verdienen. Musiker, Softwareunternehmen, überleben zwar teils auch so, aber trotzdem werden sie durch solche geschädigt. 
Werde auch unterschreiben, man sollte fair bleiben und gewisse Dinge im Rahmen akzeptieren.


----------



## master.of.war (8. Februar 2012)

Auch unterschrieben. Für ein freies Internet!


----------



## bjoern1982 (8. Februar 2012)

Die Grundidee von ACTA ist ja nicht verkehrt, aber soweit wie sich das ausdehnt geht's natürlich nicht! STOP!


----------



## PC GAMER (8. Februar 2012)

1,935 Mio  hoffentlich steigt das weiter und weiter


----------



## Loki1978 (9. Februar 2012)

Ich unterzeichne auch nicht. Meiner Meinung nach sind leider zuviele Fehlinformationen zu dem Thema gestreut worden.
Hatte bereits in einem anderen Thread dazu Stellung bezogen. Leider ist sehr frustrierend gegen die aufgescheuchte Masse zu laufen....

Der EU Handelskommissar sieht das übrigengs genauso... 

_Autoren und ACTA-Mitbeteiligte sind ob des Furors verdattert. Ein Fall von “Fehlinformation oder, schlimmer noch, mutwilliger Fehlinterpretation des Inhalts des Abkommens”, mutmaßt Handelskommissar De Gucht in einem Brief an den Handelsausschuss des EU-Parlaments. Der Vertrag ändere nämlich nichts an bestehendem EU-Recht. Bundes-Justizministerin Sabine Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger pflichtet bei: Auch in Deutschland bleibe alles beim alten._

http://www.derwesten.de/wirtschaft/...ag-zum-aufstand-gegen-acta-auf-id6329901.html


Na ja egal, wie auch immer. Die Meinung ist frei ! Viel Glück !


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Februar 2012)

*Update*

2.040.000 Millionen Unterschriften sind schon zusammen  Jetzt sind die 3 Millionen dran 
Startpost aktuallisiert!!!


----------



## mae1cum77 (10. Februar 2012)

Na das wird doch.


----------



## GroundZero (10. Februar 2012)

[...]Fehlinformation[...]

Öhm, war es nicht so, dass der Inhalt des Abkommens gar nicht öffentlich zugänglich war, sondern erst unfreiwillig öffentlich wurde, als eben dieses Dokument geleaked wurde?
Daher wäre mir jetzt nicht unbedingt klar, woher, ohne dieses geleakte Dokument, überhaupte konkrete Informationen zu finden gewesen sein sollten. ;o


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. Februar 2012)

GroundZero schrieb:


> [...]Fehlinformation[...]
> 
> Öhm, war es nicht so, dass der Inhalt des Abkommens gar nicht öffentlich zugänglich war, sondern erst unfreiwillig öffentlich wurde, als eben dieses Dokument geleaked wurde?
> Daher wäre mir jetzt nicht unbedingt klar, woher, ohne dieses geleakte Dokument, überhaupte konkrete Informationen zu finden gewesen sein sollten. ;o



Nachdem ich einige Posts hier durchgelesen habe, wäre das auch besser gewesen.

Der allgemeine Bürger muss sich immer anmaßen Politik zu machen. Überlasst das den Profis. Hinter ACTA hängt wieder wesentlich mehr als nur ein Abkommen, hier geht es um viel weitreicherende Diplomatie. Aber wir wollen nicht zu viel in die Tiefe gehen.

Und wenn ich im Startpost schon lese, "über ein Gefällt mir würde ich mich freuen ..." ist die ganze Sache für mich eh schon gestorben.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Februar 2012)

Black Mamba schrieb:


> Nachdem ich einige Posts hier durchgelesen habe, wäre das auch besser gewesen.
> 
> Der allgemeine Bürger muss sich immer anmaßen Politik zu machen. Überlasst das den Profis. Hinter ACTA hängt wieder wesentlich mehr als nur ein Abkommen, hier geht es um viel weitreicherende Diplomatie. Aber wir wollen nicht zu viel in die Tiefe gehen.
> 
> Und wenn ich im Startpost schon lese, "über ein Gefällt mir würde ich mich freuen ..." ist die ganze Sache für mich eh schon gestorben.



Und was soll das jetzt wieder andeuten ? Man kann sich für sowas auch bedanken und zwingen tu ihc keinen 
Das ist nicht für mich sondern für die Allgemeinheit! Man, man immer diese aussagen...


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. Februar 2012)

Nein ich finde es nur äußerst "schwach" Leute aufzufordern sich zu bedanken. Entweder sie machens freiwillig, oder sie lassens. Du allerdings hast den sinn komplett Missverstanden. Wir sind hier in einem Forum, und nicht in einem Board.


----------



## DarthLAX (13. Februar 2012)

Black Mamba schrieb:


> Nachdem ich einige Posts hier durchgelesen habe, wäre das auch besser gewesen.
> 
> Der allgemeine Bürger muss sich immer anmaßen Politik zu machen. Überlasst das den Profis. Hinter ACTA hängt wieder wesentlich mehr als nur ein Abkommen, hier geht es um viel weitreicherende Diplomatie. Aber wir wollen nicht zu viel in die Tiefe gehen.
> 
> Und wenn ich im Startpost schon lese, "über ein Gefällt mir würde ich mich freuen ..." ist die ganze Sache für mich eh schon gestorben.


 
oh man schon wieder ein "biedermeier" bzw. ein DDR-ler der sich aus allem raus halten will und keine eigene meinung haben möchte....solchen wie dir hatten wir die "ganze scheis.se" von 1933-45 zu verdanken, da sich damals alle raus gehalten haben bzw. nicht sehen wollten (auch wenn dinge wie zwangsarbeit, massenmord u.a. direkt vor deren augen passiert sind)

sorry, aber ich bin im gegenteil der meinung, das man die Politik nicht "den profis" überlassen sollte, sondern versuchen sollte überall wo man kann mit zu reden (währe ja der erste, der für komplette-direkte-demokratie währe, alles andere ist IMHO eigentlich keine "demokratie")

mfg LAX
ps: gut das die meisten hier anders zu denken scheinen, das gibt anlass zur hoffnung, das die da oben mal kapieren das wir nicht VIEH sind das man zum schlachter schicken kann!
pps: ich will einen "gefällt mir nicht" und einen "gefällt mir GAR NICHT"-Button...leute die heute ein bischen bildung haben sollten aussagen wie die da oben gar nicht treffen bzw. nicht treffen können, weil sie von ignoranz und dummheit zeugen *kopfschüttel* - wer seine freiheit so verschenkt wie diese personen, der möge sie bitte her geben und nach nord-korea oder so auswandern


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Februar 2012)

Black Mamba schrieb:


> Nein ich finde es nur äußerst "schwach" Leute aufzufordern sich zu bedanken. Entweder sie machens freiwillig, oder sie lassens. Du allerdings hast den sinn komplett Missverstanden. Wir sind hier in einem Forum, und nicht in einem Board.




Wo bitte fordere ich Leute auf sich zu bedanken


----------

